

The Pentagon Is Building a Reddit Knockoff - Kenan
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/06/reddit/

======
onlyup
Reddit is just a variation of a message board. But having said that I do think
a social site within an organisation is a good idea.

We have social networks for businesses (Yammer), who wants to make Reddit-
style sites for businesses with me? :P

~~~
dreadsword
Take a look at Jive SBS: [http://www.jivesoftware.com/social-
business/solutions/social...](http://www.jivesoftware.com/social-
business/solutions/social-intranet/features)

It does essentially that.

------
dreadsword
The humorous thing is, the Pentagon doesn't need to build a knock off - Reddit
is FOSS, available here:

<https://github.com/reddit/>

